# 45LC Grizzly ammo



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone tried the Grizzly ammo?
300grain @ 1250 fps is quite stout for that cartridge


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

A couple years ago, I bought 2 50rd boxes of PMC 45LC 300 JSP supposed to be loaded to 1250 fps. Six rds out of my Blackhawk was all I wanted before I started feeling an arthritis attack coming on. Unless grizzlies move into NC, I'll have 2 boxes minus 6 rds for a long time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's not something I would shoot a lot. We don't need them down here as these black bears are not that hard to put down.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

forestranger said:


> A couple years ago, I bought 2 50rd boxes of PMC 45LC 300 JSP supposed to be loaded to 1250 fps. Six rds out of my Blackhawk was all I wanted before I started feeling an arthritis attack coming on. Unless grizzlies move into NC, I'll have 2 boxes minus 6 rds for a long time.


Remind me when I buy my S&W XVR 460 Mag... I'll buy 'em off you for range loads...

:smt033

Jeff


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Bet they'd feel a lot better in a 460 than a 39 oz Blackhawk. Plum painful!


----------

